# Can I raise a cabinet height on an EA Aqua



## colmans (8 Oct 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking to purchase an Aquascaper 900 but the cabinet is a few cms shorter than I need (so it can align with other units. Would it be safe to just put some additional wood underneath the tank or would I be better off looking for a bespoke cabinet at 900mm high?

Thanks for any help!

Johnny


----------



## Keith GH (8 Oct 2019)

Johnny

It can be done by adding Styrene Foam sheets very easily.

Keith


----------



## alto (9 Oct 2019)

Just add a riser to sit between the floor and the cabinet - Green Aqua discussed doing this in one of their videos, as the standard aquarium cabinets are not designed for standing viewers (or tall people ) 

You might also enquire if EA can build a taller cabinet? (obviously price will increase) 

(there’s also a cabinet build journal on ukaps for this height reason)

@Keith GH I don’t understand the use of styrene foam sheets - how is this structural?
(or perhaps it’s a different product than what is sold locally)


----------



## Keith GH (9 Oct 2019)

Alto


colmans said:


> I'm looking to purchase an Aquascaper 900 but the cabinet is a few cms shorter than I need (so it can align with other units. Would it be safe to just put some additional wood underneath the tank or would I be better off looking for a bespoke cabinet at 900mm high



I think I might have miss read Johnny's  post

The cabinet is a few cm's short. I read that as the length of the cabinet.
Then Johnny asks "put wood under the tank" that would refer the Cabinet being not high enough. 

It might help if Johnny posted a few photos to show exactly what the concern is.

It does not look like a major concern that cannot be fixed easily.

Keith


----------



## colmans (9 Oct 2019)

Yeh, sorry guys I probably wasn't clear enough! I actually meant the cabinet wasn't high enough. Standard height is 83cm and I really need it at 90cm. I didn't realise EA could potentially build a slightly taller cabinet as that would really help. As you say it can probably be fixed easily with a couple of options by the looks of it. I wasn't sure whether packing 6cm worth of foam between the tank and cabinet top would be ok. Sounds like I'll be fine though . Thanks again everyone.


----------



## alto (9 Oct 2019)

Before placing 200 kg (~ minimum weight estimate of filled aquarium) or 273 kg (~ minimum weight estimate of cabinet + glass aquarium + water) on 7cm of “foam”, I’d consult with both EA and the “foam” manufacturer


----------



## colmans (9 Oct 2019)

Thanks Alto, that was my initial concern. I'll consult with EA as you say. Thanks again


----------



## foxfish (10 Oct 2019)

You would have to disguise the visible part of the foam packer and it might not look very nice but high density foam will have no problem supporting a few hundred kg. 
The pink foam used for underfloor heating or the blue under concrete insulation foam are both designed to bare mass loads and will be available from builders merchants.
I might be possible to pack up 30mm under the unit with wood and use 30mm foam on top.
Difficult to say without more info and pictures but a new custom unit would obviously be the best!


----------



## Kalum (10 Oct 2019)

I'd just take the easy and safer option of packing out the bottom of the stand with thick plywood sheets either same footprint or just bigger than the stand, wrap in vinyl and it'll just look like a solid plinth


----------



## Fisher2007 (10 Oct 2019)

Kalum said:


> I'd just take the easy and safer option of packing out the bottom of the stand with thick plywood sheets either same footprint or just bigger than the stand, wrap in vinyl and it'll just look like a solid plinth



I agree.  If you were to make a rectangle out of timber 60x60mm the footprint of the cabinet less the thickness of a plinth and then just fix the plinth to the timber frame that would work.  You can buy bespoke vinyl wrapped panels to custom sizes online and ebay


----------



## colmans (10 Oct 2019)

Thanks again guys. As an FYI I heard back from EA and they said that they don't do custom cabinets themselves so it definitely looks like a DIY option or separate custom build


----------



## ian_m (10 Oct 2019)

You can easily raise a cabinet by building a small plinth in a couple of ways.

Get 6 of these:
https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/product/wooden-furniture-leg-90x50mm-raw-beech-781271
Along with these:
https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/product/4-pronged-tee-nut-m10x13mm-zinc-plated-pack-100-367938

And a suitably cut to size sheet of Marine grade (or Hardwood) plywood.

Put legs on plywood sheet, paint/waterproof suitably and stick stand & tank on top.

Or build something like this, but not so tall ?


----------



## webworm (10 Oct 2019)

Two sheets of 18mm ply, with some 34x34mm planned battens in between, gives you the required 70mm

Battens:https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Redwood-PSE-Timber---34mm-x-34mm-x-2-4m/p/9000036468


----------



## colmans (13 Oct 2019)

Thanks guys for all the help. Super appreciated! I think I'm going to to have to take the easier but slightly more expensive route on a custom tank and cabinet as the EA Aqua just sticks out too far from the alcove space that it needs to go in. This will all still come in very handy though for another location for the kids tank


----------

